# Table overhang at end of testle



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a 74" table top build and now moving on to the trestle base. The Maple top is 1.5" thick, and 36 wide. I'm trying to figure out what the max overhang could be for the end of the table. I have long legs so don't want to hit the support under the table which argues for a large overhang. , I'm also 250lbs, and don't want to have to worry about the table tilting if I lean on it, which argues for a short overhang.

Any good rules of thumb to work with?


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

The problem is more so the choice of trestle leg with your project. If Leg room is the major concern change to a standard four leg table or know that you are going to have to sit on the sides of the table. If you push the trestle too far in from the end, ascetically, it may look strange, however if that is not a concern set the top up on some milk cartons 29"-30" high and see what works for you.


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks. I've already made the top with a curve on the long edges, modeled after the Ashi table design several other jocks have made (originally by Daniel Chaffin) . Don't think it would look good with legs on the corners. Kind of needs a trestle, or a shaker look.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Definitely then set it up on milk cartons to test out what fits you. Good luck, it should look awsome.


----------



## Patch2020 (Jan 1, 2015)

With a 74" top and not wanting to use legs, I would use a pedestal. I worked in my Dad's furniture shop from the time I was 7 and his main business was wholesaling tables. A 10" pedestal with 12" to 14 " feet should be good. To help with the concern over leaning on the end of the table, instead of attaching the bottom plate directly to the braces that run the length of the table use cross brace placed 19" outside to outside and attach the plate to them. We built thousands of tables and never had any problems with them pressing down.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Like patch2020 said 12-14 inches of knee room.










You could also go to a furniture store and see commercial guys do.


----------

